# How much do you get paid per mile not including time?



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Let’s put it this way:

?Vast majority of drivers qualify for:

⭐Food Stamps
⭐⭐Affordable Healthcare supplements
⭐⭐⭐Rent Vouchers
⭐⭐⭐⭐reduced utility bills.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐No taxes

(Interestingly it works out to 5 stars)

? It’s the Federal Governments way of Supplementing Uber.?
Take Full advantage of all these programs
and your Uber earnings are 100% profit


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I currently get $0.4896 per mile on Uber and $0.46/mi on Lyft.

Both rates are below the Federal tax deduction rate of $0.585 per mile.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Let's put it this way:
> 
> ?Vast majority of drivers qualify for:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I didn't realize that. I could really benefit from some foodstamps right now, thank you.



rkozy said:


> I currently get $0.4896 per mile on Uber and $0.46/mi on Lyft.
> 
> Both rates are below the Federal tax deduction rate of $0.585 per mile.


Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

We get $0.645/mile in Richmond, VA. Your rates are determined by market and ride type (X, XL, Select, etc.). As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same, I seriously doubt that you are being singled out. Uber just hates its drivers and treats us like crap, it's universal.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Thanks! I didn't realize that. I could really benefit from some foodstamps right now, thank you.
> 
> 
> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You live in one of the most expensive cities in the world, you rent a vehicle to drive rideshare, you only complete 15 runs a day and gross less than $15 /hr?

Nobody is discriminating against you. You're a victim of your own bad choices. 

My recommendation would be to turn that car in and find a more stable, better paying job.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Thanks! I didn't realize that. I could really benefit from some foodstamps right now, thank you.
> 
> 
> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


Food stamp program is now called SNAP supplemental nutrition assistance program. ⬇Link ⬇. Get extra free food and give to the homeless.

I give out sandwiches all day to panhandlers and get a GB You in return

https://www.fns.usda.gov/snap/supplemental-nutrition-assistance-program


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


I own a house, and it's paid for. I also have an actual W-2 job, so Uber/Lyft is just spending money.

I pity anybody in my market who is doing this as their only source of income. The cost of living here is cheap, but at $0.48/mile, you'd still be setting a dead rat on fire during the winter just to keep warm.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


I don't think market rates are connected to the cost of living in an area, unfortunately. I think it has to do with how many drivers are in your market vs. pax. It's their way of balancing the market, if there's too many drivers the pay is low to force drivers to quit and only keep the ones willing to work for bottom dollar.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> We get $0.645/mile in Richmond, VA. Your rates are determined by market and ride type (X, XL, Select, etc.). As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same, I seriously doubt that you are being singled out. Uber just hates its drivers and treats us like crap, it's universal.


Your funny. Ok... :/ Got it. Thank you for your input. I was hoping to hear from you since your a lady too. I guess we're a rare type.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

In Seattle Washington :


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Your funny. Ok... :/ Got it. Thank you for your input. I was hoping to hear from you since your a lady too. I guess we're a rare type.


Not really. I'd guess approx 20% of drivers are women.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't think market rates are connected to the cost of living in an area, unfortunately. I think it has to do with how many drivers are in your market vs. pax. It's their way of balancing the market, if there's too many drivers the pay is low to force drivers to quit and only keep the ones willing to work for bottom dollar.


So rates constantly go up and down!?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> So rates constantly go up and down!?


Nope. Just down


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Nope. Just down


Yikes


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Yikes


Women are smarter then men.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rideshare is a largely male dominated field, but it doesn't mean that women are any less suited to such work. It just means that we tend to favor other types of jobs.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> So rates constantly go up and down!?


No, they only go down. This isn't a career. It's a way to make extra cash on the side or to get you through temporarily if you lose your job and you're in a crunch. Start exploring your other options and network with pax for job recommendations.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Not really. I'd guess approx 20% of drivers are women.





ariel5466 said:


> No, they only go down. This isn't a career. It's a way to make extra cash on the side or to get you through temporarily if you lose your job and you're in a crunch. Start exploring your other options and network with pax for job recommendations.


What's pax?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> What's pax?


Passenger



ariel5466 said:


> We get $0.645/mile in Richmond, VA. Your rates are determined by market and ride type (X, XL, Select, etc.). As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same, I seriously doubt that you are being singled out. Uber just hates its drivers and treats us like crap, it's universal.


This is true. All rates are the same in each market. The market 45 minutes east of me is almost .25 per mile less than my market.

My market is .98 per mile (Lincoln Nebraska). Omaha is, I think .74. Per mile.


----------



## ZombieLandUSA (Jul 7, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Not really. I'd guess approx 20% of drivers are women.


That is Rarer than getting a male driver. When I pick up passengers they definitely hands down react to the fact that I'm a female.



BigRedDriver said:


> Passenger
> 
> 
> This is true. All rates are the same in each market. The market 45 minutes east of me is almost .25 per mile less than my market.


So rates go up and down depending where you are.....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> That is Rarer than getting a male driver. When I pick up passengers they definitely hands down react to the fact that I'm a female.


There's less of us but we're not non-existant. Probably because there's a little more risk involved for us.

We do tend to do better in tips.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't think market rates are connected to the cost of living in an area, unfortunately. I think it has to do with how many drivers are in your market vs. pax.


That's an interesting theory, and one I hadn't considered. The driver supply in my market seems very low, especially in the fall and winter months. Whenever I throw on the app from September-April, it is pings galore with no stopping...even at 11:15 am on a Tuesday. Many pax tell me they have had to call into work and tell their boss they couldn't find an Uber/Lyft driver. If the driver supply is, in fact, that low in my market...I'd have to think the mileage rate would be higher than $0.48.

It may have to do with the demand relative to what pax are willing to pay. Surges in my market were worthless (even when the multiplier existed) because nearly every single rider would wait it out. I live in a market where it's a ton of poor people, who have no money. Uber and Lyft figures that passengers won't spend anymore than $0.48 per mile for a ride, so that's where the price is set.

I suspect if Lyft ever starts to crumble, my market will be one of the first they exit.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


Without coming across as pitiful, play up the aspect that you are struggling a little bit. Put those wiles to good use!

When making conversation with passengers, casually mention "I really enjoy some aspects of driving for uber, however, I wish the pay was better. There are so many drivers out here that sometimes we go a while without rides." Some drivers bash uber every chance they get - I think that's tacky and I think it makes riders uncomfortable. Also, if you are really looking for money and willing to hustle, let people know you're available for other gigs too (petsitting, chores around the house, gardening?...I don't know....desperate times call for desperate measures.) Maybe even have business cards printed out to hand out if someone mentions needing help.

Since you brought up the rent prices, are you living in a shared space or are you renting that $1500 one bedroom that you mentioned?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's an interesting theory, and one I hadn't considered. The driver supply in my market seems very low, especially in the fall and winter months. Whenever I throw on the app from September-April, it is pings galore with no stopping...even at 11:15 am on a Tuesday. Many pax tell me they have had to call into work and tell their boss they couldn't find an Uber/Lyft driver. If the driver supply is, in fact, that low in my market...I'd have to think the mileage rate would be higher than $0.48.
> 
> It may have to do with the demand relative to what pax are willing to pay. Surges in my market were worthless (even when the multiplier existed) because nearly every single rider would wait it out. I live in a market where it's a ton of poor people, who have no money. Uber and Lyft figures that passengers won't spend anymore than $0.48 per mile for a ride, so that's where the price is set.
> 
> I suspect if Lyft ever starts to crumble, my market will be one of the first they exit.


I'm sure rates are determined by a number of factors. But $0.48/mile... That's truly insane. I mean, the tax deduction is 10¢ more! What do you get paid for time?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

rkozy said:


> That's an interesting theory, and one I hadn't considered. The driver supply in my market seems very low, especially in the fall and winter months. Whenever I throw on the app from September-April, it is pings galore with no stopping...even at 11:15 am on a Tuesday. Many pax tell me they have had to call into work and tell their boss they couldn't find an Uber/Lyft driver. If the driver supply is, in fact, that low in my market...I'd have to think the mileage rate would be higher than $0.48.
> 
> It may have to do with the demand relative to what pax are willing to pay. Surges in my market were worthless (even when the multiplier existed) because nearly every single rider would wait it out. I live in a market where it's a ton of poor people, who have no money. Uber and Lyft figures that passengers won't spend anymore than $0.48 per mile for a ride, so that's where the price is set.
> 
> I suspect if Lyft ever starts to crumble, my market will be one of the first they exit.


I've noticed when working the Omaha market, which is .25 a mile less than mine, I can actually do a little better than in Lincoln.

The reason is that Omaha roads are set up for easier, faster drives than here. I can do more miles faster, so the lower rate, and more consistent pings, offset the rate. But .48 per mile, you'd need a jet car to make up that difference.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm sure rates are determined by a number of factors. But $0.48/mile... That's truly insane. I mean, the tax deduction is 10¢ more! What do you get paid for time?


 10 cents per minute. It's literally less than the Federal minimum wage per hour.

That's why I'm annoyed by the one-stop pax, who are holding me up. I know some of them are aware drivers will bail on them at stops because the per-minute rate is so low. That's why they order one-stop rides, in hopes the driver will cancel after five minutes of waiting.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> 10 cents per minute. It's literally less than the Federal minimum wage per hour.
> 
> That's why I'm annoyed by the one-stop pax, who are holding me up. I know some of them are aware drivers will bail on them at stops because the per-minute rate is so low. That's why they order one-stop rides, in hopes the driver will cancel after five minutes of waiting.


That's ridiculous. What are to your minimum fares & cancel fees?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That's ridiculous. What are to your minimum fares & cancel fees?


Minimum fare on Uber is $2.01. I get a ton of those, usually without a tip. Minimum fare on Lyft is $2.10.

Cancel fees are typically $3.60 for Uber, and $5 for Lyft.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Minimum fare on Uber is $2.01. I get a ton of those, usually without a tip. Minimum fare on Lyft is $2.10.
> 
> Cancel fees are typically $3.60 for Uber, and $5 for Lyft.


Damn. Shuffle on.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Damn. Shuffle on.


That's not a real viable option in my market. Most of the $2 minimum fare pax are regulars, well aware of the shuffle, and know precisely how to avoid it. If they sense you are trying to ditch them, get ready for a 1-star rating and claim of sexual assault, because it is coming.

I play by the rules, and try to pick up every passenger who is reasonable about it. If they have a history of wasting my time, I'll make them pay...as I did with that unmatched pax from Lyft who suddenly appeared on my Uber queue last week.

Basically, it's a marathon, not a sprint in my market. If you keep with it, you'll make what you need to show a profit. You might just have to kiss a few frogs to find that pax prince(ss) who makes it all worth it. And, that is the case in almost any Uber market.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


-----------------------
The rates vary per area. In L.A. per mile $0.795 --- per minute $0.1275
No - there is no discrimination. You are a number to them, nothing more. I do not know your market. Maybe someone driving in Santa Rosa can help you. If you are renting a car through Uber, that is where most of your money is going.. You should be getting car rental bonus , which will help.
If you are struggling and consistently making below minimum wage, find another job. OR -- If you can, buy a car and stop leasing. You can get a car with little down and bad credit, in todays world. 
You are fighting an uphill battle. Not worth the worry. Better make some changes before you get financially buried too deep. 



Lissetti said:


> In Seattle Washington :
> 
> View attachment 333985


----------
Dang -- you are paid $1.11 a mile. 
You are paid considerably more than the L.A market.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Dang -- you are paid $1.11 a mile.
> You are paid considerably more than the L.A market.


Yes but for how long? Uber is in court battling the Seattle city government over making us Union and employees. Uber wants our help to fight them. This is the only reason I see why we are being paid so grandly.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes but for how long? Uber is in court battling the Seattle city government over making us Union and employees. Uber wants our help to fight them. This is the only reason I see why we are being paid so grandly.


I agree, Uber would never pay that much without an ulterior motive. What's your minimum fare?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree, Uber would never pay that much without an ulterior motive. What's your minimum fare?


Lowest I've had was $2.60


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Lowest I've had was $2.60


Damn, I thought your minimum would be much higher. Ours is $3.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Lowest I've had was $2.60


-----------------
Yeah - it is $2.62 in L.A.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------
> Yeah - it is $2.62 in L.A.


same in Seattle.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yes but for how long? Uber is in court battling the Seattle city government over making us Union and employees. Uber wants our help to fight them. This is the only reason I see why we are being paid so grandly.


------------------
It amuses me that U/L screw the drivers every way they can, until the government gets involved and suddenly they a crying for help and support .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------
> It amuses me that U/L screw the drivers every way they can, until the government gets involved and suddenly they a crying for help and support .


Oh yes...Uber held these Meet n Greets for a year where they fed us good food and tried to convince us "Union Bad! Uber Good!" Unfortunately many Ants drank the Koolaid. Around 40 drivers formed a group and with Ubers blessings, they spend up to 40 hours a week (unpaid ) to go out and recruit new members to help Uber fight the city.

They call themselves Drive Forward (This is some of them)










........and they do stuff completely on their own like this:

https://komonews.com/news/local/ride-share-drivers-protest-unionization-outside-councilmembers-house


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Women are smarter then men.


Really, whatever you're smoking please pass it around.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


Welcome to this great forum which hopefully can help you with your frustrating situation. We feel your pain and we truly do as majority of rideshare drivers are dealing with the same agonizing problem.

I'm sure you're familiar with the term "Supply and Demand." Both companies are using that very basic strategy to generate more profit. They flood the market with drivers, they "Supply" more and more drivers which reduces the "Demand" for drives and it clearly and consequently reduces our pay. More and more drivers who worked for Uber and Lyft for years area leaving the rideshare gig and they get replaced by new drivers who are willing to take this below minimum wage slavery, they get replaced by the hardworking folks taking back-breaking farms jobs, work in janitorial sector and do the heavy lifting at construction's sites. As long as those folks are willing to take the job and agree to Uber and Lyft exploitation, there will be no improvement and it may even get worse. I'm sorry for you and many of us here.

Someone here said: "Uber is not a home, it's a bridge" and I add that bridge is become narrower by every passing day.

Best of luck and Drive Safe.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Oh yes...Uber held these Meet n Greets for a year where they fed us good food and tried to convince us "Union Bad! Uber Good!" Unfortunately many Ants drank the Koolaid. Around 40 drivers formed a group and with Ubers blessings, they spend up to 40 hours a week (unpaid ) to go out and recruit new members to help Uber fight the city.
> 
> They call themselves Drive Forward (This is some of them)
> 
> ...


Home Depot does the same union bashing then pays it workers lyft wages.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$1.16, take home is .928 per mile. (20%'er)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


I think you need to stop renting a car, quit Uber and move to Kansas and get a Job at Walmart and live in a $300 a month apartment.



peteyvavs said:


> Home Depot does the same union bashing then pays it workers lyft wages.


But Home Depot pays for Workers Comp, unemployment and matches FICA taxes,. most drivers are using their cars for a payday loan and not even adding to their Social Security wages when they retire. You also can't be killed in a car accident at Home Depot nor get any speeding tickets that adds to the cost of your insurance.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

In SW Florida, Uber is paying (for UberX): $.763/mile and $.098/minute. Lyft is almost exactly the same. I wouldn't be surprised if the read-out you see as a passenger is inaccurate to what the drivers are being paid -- it is probably the rate Uber charges the customer (from which Uber takes its considerable share -- between 35 and 70% depending on length of ride in my experience)


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

UberX net in Honolulu per mile is $1.20. Comfort net $1.53 Select net $2.16


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

HNLDriver said:


> UberX net in Honolulu per mile is $1.20. Comfort net $1.53 Select net $2.16


So Lyft cut rates but Uber stayed the same?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> We get $0.645/mile in Richmond, VA. Your rates are determined by market and ride type (X, XL, Select, etc.). As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same, I seriously doubt that you are being singled out. Uber just hates its drivers and treats us like crap, it's universal.


Only difference would be the older drivers get 80% compared to new drivers 75% on uber, i belive LYFT is equal. I get .648 uber in Indy and .6075 Lyft


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Only difference would be the older drivers get 80% compared to new drivers 75% on uber, i belive LYFT is equal. I get .648 uber in Indy and .6075 Lyft


I'm confused... what are you referring to when you say 75% and 80%?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Lyft - Nevada
Per Mile $0.64
Per Mile - Express Drive $0.416


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> So Lyft cut rates but Uber stayed the same?


So far, Uber rates have stayed the same in Honolulu


----------



## iHustle314 (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow.. Yall rates super low. I feel like I'm getting over at basically 95 cent a mile and 15 cent per minute with a base of 1.12 in St. Louis


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't think market rates are connected to the cost of living in an area, unfortunately. I think it has to do with how many drivers are in your market vs. pax. It's their way of balancing the market, if there's too many drivers the pay is low to force drivers to quit and only keep the ones willing to work for bottom dollar.


U/L says the rider rate is tied to what people can afford in a particular region. Lol


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I currently get $0.4896 per mile on Uber and $0.46/mi on Lyft.
> 
> Both rates are below the Federal tax deduction rate of $0.585 per mile.


Wow I thought DC was bad.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> U/L says the rider rate is tied to what people can afford in a particular region. Lol


I was talking about the rates that drivers get paid.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same


You are basically correct, however there are some drivers that joined Uber, like myself, pre 2014 and are grandfathered in at the 20% and not the 25% Uber fee. Trust me, the 5% difference is barely noticeable as in your market would only be $.03/mile more.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> There's less of us but we're not non-existant. Probably because there's a little more risk involved for us.
> 
> We do tend to do better in tips.


More risk???


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused... what are you referring to when you say 75% and 80%?


Uber used to Pay 80% of Time and distance to driver but now is 75%


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Erin C Banning said:


> In SW Florida, Uber is paying (for UberX): $.763/mile and $.098/minute. Lyft is almost exactly the same. I wouldn't be surprised if the read-out you see as a passenger is inaccurate to what the drivers are being paid -- it is probably the rate Uber charges the customer (from which Uber takes its considerable share -- between 35 and 70% depending on length of ride in my experience)


Ahh, another market that is still on the old rates.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are basically correct, however there are some drivers that joined Uber, like myself, pre 2014 and are grandfathered in at the 20% and not the 25% Uber fee. Trust me, the 5% difference is barely noticeable as in your market would only be $.03/mile more.


I don't think there are anymore drivers getting a percentage? I thought we all got time and mileage. I am grandfathered in (2015) and I get $.70 a mile while new drivers get $.60


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Ahh, another market that is still on the old rates.
> 
> I don't think there are anymore drivers getting a percentage? I thought we all got time and mileage. I am grandfathered in (2015) and I get $.70 a mile while new drivers get $.60


Always been paid time and Mileage but Percentage is for time and milegae being charged


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Always been paid time and Mileage but Percentage is for time and milegae being charged


When I first started I made 80%. Now it's a set rate of time and mileage. In November 2018 Uber cut our pay, was $1.08 and $.08 now it's $.70 and $.28


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Uber used to Pay 80% of Time and distance to driver but now is 75%


Who still gets paid a percentage? As far as I know, both companies pay strictly via mileage and minutes, not percentages like before.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Its interesting because I just recently started and understand a bit more how uber screws its hired help so to speak . I get 62 cents per mile and 13 cents per min. After most trips I check on the fare breakdown. on a short fare I get for example $2.75 and uber gets $3.60 .. I called them but of course the "uber desk" puts you on 2 min hold as usual then offers no explanation other then the formula in which they use... Its completely a rip-off and embarrassing to actually do this sort of work for little money and watch uber or lyft sit there and never answer questions about this other than generic responses.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> More risk???


Yes... It's not obvious?
Chances are we are smaller and weaker than most male pax.
We are far more likely than male drivers to experience sexual harassment and/or assault.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Always been paid time and Mileage but Percentage is for time and milegae being charged


Yes but your paid a percentage of time and mileage that is paid based on when you started either is 80% or 75%


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Yes but your paid a percentage of time and mileage that is paid based on when you started either is 80% or 75%


What? There is no percentage anymore. Am I reading this wrong? You get paid mileage and time. You may get more per mile because of when you started, but we do not get a percentage.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> 10 cents per minute. It's literally less than the Federal minimum wage per hour.
> 
> That's why I'm annoyed by the one-stop pax, who are holding me up. I know some of them are aware drivers will bail on them at stops because the per-minute rate is so low. That's why they order one-stop rides, in hopes the driver will cancel after five minutes of waiting.


Hold on there buddy. Wait however long it take....Then, stop further request....drop of pax. *Now a lot of pax love their high ratings.* If you and fellow drivers start to do this it will eventually teach the pax to add a stop or be quicker. This should help if the pax retaliates with a 1 star to you. ..... Drive down the street a bit, rate them 1? and report to uber that they were rude and condescending (If you are being _condescending_, you are looking down on someone.) But you didn't want to cancel because it was late at night and didn't want the pax to have to wait for another driver. Or that they left their belonging in your car while you were waiting and didn't want to get accused of stealing if you brought the item into the store to them and then canceled the ride. OR, they made a small mess in your car and you asked them to wait till they get home to eat, it's only 3-5-10 minutes, just had to brush it out your door. But are not looking for a cleaning fee. Be professional and diplomatic about it. I think you know where I'm coming from... 
And by all means...GET A DASH CAM!!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Yes but your paid a percentage of time and mileage that is paid based on when you started either is 80% or 75%


WRONG.

You get paid a mileage rate and a per minute rate. NOBODY gets a percentage anymore. That was discontinued over a year ago.

If I'm mistaken, please post a screenie of a recent ride transaction.


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


How is it that you did not know EXACTLY what Uber would pay you before you got started? Seriously, you are getting paid the ridiculously low "per mile" rate that everyone else in your market is being paid. Not only that, but you have to pay rent on the vehicle you are driving. You have absolutely no chance of making a living with this scenario. Even if you used a car you already owned you would not make any money but at least you would be able to use the equity in your car to provide come "today" income at the expense of the value of your car. Renting the car takes that option out of the equation and you are just a driver making money for Uber and no one else.


----------



## DriverZer0 (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle Washington :
> 
> View attachment 333985


And then subtract 25% for Uber's commissions, 15% for 1099/Payroll Taxes, and $5.80 (58cents x 10mi) for gas+depreciation.
So on this trip you earned $4.39 before income tax. Congrats! So, if you manage to get booked Back to Back and do 2 more trips just like it within the hour, you've now made $13.17.......aka, under minimum wage for Seattle, on your best day.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> Thanks! I didn't realize that. I could really benefit from some foodstamps right now, thank you.
> 
> 
> Ok, ya!? I work San Francisco and Oakland areas *where rent for a single bedroom is around $1500 a month. *So I just dont think the pay rate seems fair. Often times I make more from tips people give me than from what uber gives me.


Rent for a 1br apartment, or a single bedroom?



peteyvavs said:


> Really, whatever you're smoking please pass it around.


Actually, there are less stupid women than stupid men.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

DriverZer0 said:


> And then subtract 25% for Uber's commissions, 15% for 1099/Payroll Taxes, and $5.80 (58cents x 10mi) for gas+depreciation.
> So on this trip you earned $4.39 before income tax. Congrats! So, if you manage to get booked Back to Back and do 2 more trips just like it within the hour, you've now made $13.17.......aka, under minimum wage for Seattle, on your best day.


You have no clue what you're talking about.

1. What 25% Uber commission? You know that the 25% commission went away over a year ago when the companies switched from percentage based pay to mileage+minutes, right?

2. 1099 payroll taxes? WTF? Are you my accountant? Do you know my tax situation? Absent actual tax info, all your numbers were pulled out of your ass.

3. 58 cents gas/depreciation is the cost to operate a $100,000 semi, not a $3,000 Prius. Good ****ing god, do the damn math rather than parrot the bullshit you hear people say in the forums.

As an example, the KBB trade in value of my car when I purchased it was ~ $11,269 (see figure on the left) After putting 45,000 miles onn it, the KBB trade in value of my car dropped to ~ $9,008 (see figure on the right) i.e. the actual depreciation of value on my vehicle for adding 45k rideshare miles is approximately $2,261, or broken down my vehicle depreciation is actually 5 cents per mile, not 58 cents per mile.

Gas costs? With an average of 32 mpg, driving 45k miles used approx 1,400 gallons of gas. At an average of $3.25 /gal, gas costs me, on average, 10 cents /mile. (Combined expenses come out at approx 15 cents a mile)

Maintenance costs? Assume $300 maintenance every 15k miles. ($900 for driving 45k miles = 2 cents /mile)

Tires? $400 over 45k miles (round up to 1 cent /mile)
Brakes? $400 over 45k miles (round up to 1 cent /mile)
2 years of unlimited car washes? $500 (round up to 1 cent /mile)

My approx combined actual expenses are 20 CENTS PER MILE for a 3 year old Nissan Altima that gets replaced every 2 years.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> 1. What 25% Uber commission? You know that the 25% commission went away over a year ago when the companies switched from percentage based pay to mileage+minutes, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, people think the Net income on their tax return is what they made when its actually how much they paid taxes on! Let them become employees and watch them pay $2000 more in taxes every year. Id rather have that extra 2k in my pocket!. I easily pay $800 in car payments every month but only have like $375 in taxibile income. To say i only made $375.....one would wonder how a person can pay 800 on only 375 earnings. And thats after putting away $200 per month for auto expenses and excise tax (a hawaii tax we have to pay). The mileage deduction is a TAX DEDUCTION, it is not the actual cost of using your car. It reduces the amount of TAXES YOU PAY.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$.65. I cut this shit out.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Its so blatant ...Seattle has mostly one race Detroit has mostly another race....Seattle drivers never really saw a price cut and still make over a dollar a mile...uber cut Detroit rates long ago once to .30 cent a mile....people say get over it...its hard to get over injustices that still happening


----------



## DriverZer0 (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> You have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> 1. What 25% Uber commission? You know that the 25% commission went away over a year ago when the companies switched from percentage based pay to mileage+minutes, right?
> 
> ...


Look, I have better things to do than to go tit for tat with you.......so I'll be brief

1) Commission - No, I was unaware of the switch. I havent driven for Uber in a while, because I'm not stupid enough to work for less than minimum wage.

2) You have to pay your own payroll taxes. It's not an issue of whether I'm your accountant, or not. Uber files a 1099 with the IRS. If you don't claim income which matches what Uber said you earned, then that is illegal, and a very obvious discrepancy. I don't have to be your accountant in order to tell you that you're liable for REAL payroll taxes as a consequence of being an independent contractor.

3) 58c/mi is a Federally calculated rate for passenger cars. It includes EVERYTHING - insurance, maintenance, consumables, gas. Re-run your calculations.

4) If you're getting 32mpg city on a 4cyclinder, I'll eat my own asshole. It's not happening.

You are the PERFECT ANT. Uber loves you and needs you, because you don't understand basic economic principles. Uber on, stupid.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> Yeah, people think the Net income on their tax return is what they made when its actually how much they paid taxes on! Let them become employees and watch them pay $2000 more in taxes every year. Id rather have that extra 2k in my pocket!. I easily pay $800 in car payments every month but only have like $375 in taxibile income. To say i only made $375.....one would wonder how a person can pay 800 on only 375 earnings. And thats after putting away $200 per month for auto expenses and excise tax (a hawaii tax we have to pay). The mileage deduction is a TAX DEDUCTION, it is not the actual cost of using your car. It reduces the amount of TAXES YOU PAY.


Hawaii is brutal on taxes. Even worse than here in Washington. Between federal taxes, state taxes, property taxes and business taxes it just didn't make sense for me to stay there long term. I spend a considerable amount of time at my place in Waimanalo, but I can't see living there full time.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Its so blatant ...Seattle has mostly one race Detroit has mostly another race....Seattle drivers never really saw a price cut and still make over a dollar a mile...uber cut Detroit rates long ago once to .30 cent a mile....people say get over it...its hard to get over injustices that still happening


Seattle hasn't been cut yet because of ongoing legal action over the union ordinance that was passed here.

Is the price disparity fair? No. But it's a problem with Uber pay cuts and shouldn't be used against the drivers here. * The solution is better pay for everyone, not less pay for Seattle. *


----------



## DriverZer0 (Mar 17, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> Yeah, people think the Net income on their tax return is what they made when its actually how much they paid taxes on! Let them become employees and watch them pay $2000 more in taxes every year. Id rather have that extra 2k in my pocket!. I easily pay $800 in car payments every month but only have like $375 in taxibile income. To say i only made $375.....one would wonder how a person can pay 800 on only 375 earnings. And thats after putting away $200 per month for auto expenses and excise tax (a hawaii tax we have to pay). The mileage deduction is a TAX DEDUCTION, it is not the actual cost of using your car. It reduces the amount of TAXES YOU PAY.


As an independent contractor, the tax rate is about 14%.........believe me, you're paying it.

The bigger problem here is that you have an $800 car payment, and are driving for Uber.

Very simply.........if you're making the equivalent of 75c/mile including the time, but you're paying out 15% of that for payroll taxes, and then (let's just lowball it here, but 30c/mile in auto costs), you're still "profiting" only 45c/mile. Let's say you're driving 30 miles per hour, every hour, then you're at $13.50. Which, in the case of Seattle, is at less than minimum wage. Plus, eventually your car is going to be depreciated and need replacement.

Yes, I too "barely" showed a profit, for tax purposes, after driving for Uber. But, on an hourly basis, you'd be better off working at Starbucks since it offers health insurance, reduces your liability, the money is consistent, and ultimately similar to Uber earnings without your bearing all of the costs.

Anyway.......I'm done here.

I came here to be an advocate for Drivers. The best advice I can give to you is....don't drive. If you still choose to, I urge you to explore all of the methods available to you through your State's Employment Development and Labor Commission processes to seek the real level of compensation that you deserve for your labor and expenses.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

DriverZer0 said:


> Look, I have better things to do than to go tit for tat with you.......so I'll be brief
> 
> 1) Commission - No, I was unaware of the switch. I havent driven for Uber in a while, because I'm not stupid enough to work for less than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


1. As a part time driver (approx 24-26 hrs) I bring home $750-$800 /wk. It works as a part time job.

2. You don't know how my businesses are structured, nor do you know the details specific to me. How can you make such a (unqualified) statement?

3. You see my calculations in past #74 above. What discrepancies am I missing?

4. Why is a 32 mpg average so hard to believe?









FWIW, my BS is in Finance, I'm a former Financial Advisor at LPL Financial and a former Fund Manager at Oppenheimer Funds.

What about you?

PS 
*
QUIT BEING SUCK AN ASSHOLE*


----------



## DriverZer0 (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> 1. As a part time driver (approx 24-26 hrs) I bring home $750-$800 /wk. It works as a part time job.
> 
> 2. You don't know how my businesses are structured, nor do you know the details specific to me. How can you make such a (unqualified) statement?
> 
> ...


1) If you're a former Fund Manager, you must have REALLY ****ed up somewhere if you're driving for Uber. Hilarious.

2) Because you asked...and not as if a BS/BA is really worth anything, but I hold a BA in Economics from one of the nation's top liberal arts colleges. This is not a dick measuring contest. Also, I have a friend who is a college dropout and a successful financial adviser earning over $100k. It's not a job requiring a lot of brainpower at the lower levels. You could brag to me about it if I worked at Walmart, or if I was an Uber driver, and you were a step up. But you're not.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

DriverZer0 said:


> Yes, I too "barely" showed a profit, for tax purposes, after driving for Uber. But, on an hourly basis, you'd be better off working at Starbucks since it offers health insurance, reduces your liability, the money is consistent, and ultimately similar to Uber earnings without your bearing all of the costs.
> 
> Anyway.......I'm done here.
> 
> I came here to be an advocate for Drivers. The best advice I can give to you is....don't drive. If you still choose to, I urge you to explore all of the methods available to you through your State's Employment Development and Labor Commission processes to seek the real level of compensation that you deserve for your labor and expenses.


Advocate for drivers? What horseshit



DriverZer0 said:


> 1) If you're a former Fund Manager, you must have REALLY @@@@ed up somewhere if you're driving for Uber. Hilarious.
> 
> 2) Because you asked...and not as if a BS/BA is really worth anything, but I hold a BA in Economics from one of the nation's top liberal arts colleges. This is not a dick measuring contest. Also, I have a friend who is a college dropout and a successful financial adviser earning over $100k. It's not a job requiring a lot of brainpower at the lower levels. You could brag to me about it if I worked at Walmart, or if I was an Uber driver, and you were a step up. But you're not.


No dick measuring contest here... I'm a woman. ****ing sexist assholes always assume shit like that.

I respect your education, but your lack of respect for me and mine just make you out to be an asshole.

FWIW I'm TWICE RETIRED. Retired military officer and retired financial advisor. I have investments. I have rental properties. I also work part time from home. I don't need this shit to survive, I do this because I prefer driving 3-4 hrs a day over sitting at home, staring at the TV screen til I die. Screw you and you condescending shit. 
*
Oh, and don't bother responding to me again. I'm just adding your stupid ass to ignore. *


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Hawaii is brutal on taxes. Even worse than here in Washington. Between federal taxes, state taxes, property taxes and business taxes it just didn't make sense for me to stay there long term. I spend a considerable amount of time at my place in Waimanalo, but I can't see living there full time.
> 
> 
> Seattle hasn't been cut yet because of ongoing legal action over the union ordinance that was passed here.
> ...


Trust me I don't want Seattle to have a pay cut....all people like me have ever wanted was equality....and for the so call good people to stop make excuses for the evil doers....call it what it is instead of helping them conceal their b.s.....it funny how all this crap is always explained away as just a coincidence that just happen to benefit one group while hurting every one else....i just want us all to be paid the same fair rate


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-rate-card-for-your-market.301187/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Hawaii is brutal on taxes. Even worse than here in Washington. Between federal taxes, state taxes, property taxes and business taxes it just didn't make sense for me to stay there long term. I spend a considerable amount of time at my place in Waimanalo, but I can't see living there full time.
> 
> 
> Seattle hasn't been cut yet because of ongoing legal action over the union ordinance that was passed here.
> ...


And one more thing....you just exposed a ugly flaw in your character a flaw that prevalent in a lot of Americans character from along time ago...no where did I hint what so ever that I wanted a price cut for Seattle yet as soon as you hear equality your mind immediately went to someone taking something from you....that type of thinking has caused a lot of pain in my community and it's sad that people still think like that....


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

DriverZer0 said:


> As an independent contractor, the tax rate is about 14%.........believe me, you're paying it.
> 
> The bigger problem here is that you have an $800 car payment, and are driving for Uber.
> 
> ...


First, i dont have an 800 car payment...thats just how much i pay. It will be paid off in no time. 2nd i will get a refund with the earned income credit which will result in a net gain in taxes refunded to me. Only thing i lose doing this job is a few more miles than id normally put on my car. Otherwise, ill pay off a 7 year loan in 2.5 years and get a tax refund doing it.


----------



## DriverZer0 (Mar 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Advocate for drivers? What horseshit
> 
> 
> No dick measuring contest here... I'm a woman. @@@@ing sexist assholes always assume shit like that.
> ...


"Dick Measuring" is a metaphore. Wow.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


Welcome to equal rights. We all are treated bad


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Welcome to equal rights. We all are treated bad


Not mostly white Seattle...they banking 1.50 a mile


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Not mostly white Seattle...they banking 1.50 a mile


I need to move there


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I need to move there


You'll fit in...go get your prilivage


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> We get $0.645/mile in Richmond, VA. Your rates are determined by market and ride type (X, XL, Select, etc.). As far as I know everyone in the same market doing the same ride type gets paid the same, I seriously doubt that you are being singled out. Uber just hates its drivers and treats us like crap, it's universal.


but dara said uber can't succeed without us ?


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Not mostly white Seattle...they banking 1.50 a mile


Wait a min you are telling us that in Seattle Uber drivers make $1.50 a mile? And here in south florida we make 62 cents per mile? How is this possible? Hard to believe...How about per min? Who can we talk with other than the useless Uber phone support to verify all of this sort of thing and ask what the hell is going on with these price discrepancies


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You'll fit in...go get your prilivage


I've never heard of the state white Seattle. Is that next to the state Black Baltimore


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

laser1 said:


> I just recently started and understand a bit more how uber screws its hired help so to speak . I get 62 cents per mile and 13 cents per min.


I have no idea why you are complaining. Your profile says you're from Jupiter, FL. The average income of a Jupiter, FL resident is $45,595 a year. Uber pays you $0.62/mile and $0.13/minute. So, at 60 miles per hour you would only have to drive a PAX around the world 2.5 times to make the average income. Better get going!


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> So Lyft cut rates but Uber stayed the same?


For Honolulu, Uber just dropped driver payout on Comfort from $1.53 to $1.24 today a whopping 4 cents better than X


----------



## Lastatu (May 25, 2019)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


I'm in Santa Rosa just north of you and I get .68¢ a mile. It's a pretty rural area tho, 15 min estimate on a pick up, I end up out in the sticks on twisty little roads you need a back up camera to turn around on



ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


O
Oh, an it's .29¢ per minute here. For some reason I figured the rate would be better in the City


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused... what are you referring to when you say 75% and 80%?


Yes, you are paid based on time and miles, but those rates came from somewhere.

In Las Vegas, for example, the standard rate used to charge riders is .80/mile and .21//min and $1.50 base rate.
Take 75% of each of those and you get the driver's rate:
75% of .80 = .60
75% of .21 = .1575
75% of 1.50 = 1.125 (which actually switches from 1.12 to 1.13 every other ride)

If you were one of the early signups, you got 80%
80% of .80 = .64
80% of .21 = .168
80% of 1.50 = 1.20
(Although, I thought they got rid of the 80%, and made everybody 75%. Not sure though)

I'm thinking that's what was meant by 75% and 80%.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Lake Havasu City, AZ area, Lyft rates were:

$1.425/mile
$.1875/min
$1.6875 base rate

Now, since June 27, 2019 they pay drivers once they accept the ping and for driving *to* the pickup, the rates changed to:

$.615/mile
$.27/min
$.45 base rate

Ouch!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

laser1 said:


> Its interesting because I just recently started and understand a bit more how uber screws its hired help so to speak . I get 62 cents per mile and 13 cents per min. After most trips I check on the fare breakdown. on a short fare I get for example $2.75 and uber gets $3.60 .. I called them but of course the "uber desk" puts you on 2 min hold as usual then offers no explanation other then the formula in which they use... Its completely a rip-off and embarrassing to actually do this sort of work for little money and watch uber or lyft sit there and never answer questions about this other than generic responses.


 Not only that but drivers are using there personal equipment and resources, Lowering rates and paying drivers by those low rates is criminal.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Not mostly white Seattle...they banking 1.50 a mile


If you're going to quote Seattle rates, you really need to clarify that you're quoting XL or higher tier rates.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

YOU GET PAID WHATEVER YOU WANT PER MILE IF YOU HAVE PRIVATE CLIENTS! Print up and pass out business cards to every last one of your Uber/Lyft passengers, those are all wide open opportunities being sent directly to you, why throw them away?!



ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Base fare: 0.87
Distance: 0.66
Time: 0.1725

I drive in New Jersey and the Lehigh Valley (Pennsylvania). 

I thought the above was terrible, but it sounds better than most and less than others.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Can a mod please delete all these pointless arguments that have nothing to do with the topic & full of pettiness.

Dallas & most of TX is 60/mi to the driver. $0.12/minute.

NYC has the best rates.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Trust me I don't want Seattle to have a pay cut....all people like me have ever wanted was equality....and for the so call good people to stop make excuses for the evil doers....call it what it is instead of helping them conceal their b.s.....it funny how all this crap is always explained away as just a coincidence that just happen to benefit one group while hurting every one else....i just want us all to be paid the same fair rate


Stop the evildoers? What are you, ****ing Batman?

Not everyone gets paid the same because the cost of living in different areas aren't the same.

Median Home Price in Detroit: $170k
Median Home Price in Charlotte: $230k
Median Home Price in Seattle: $800k

*For the price of one home in Seattle I can but two homes in Detroit AND two homes in Charlotte*

Price for regular Unleaded gasoline in Detroit: $2.84
Price for regular Unleaded gasoline in Charlotte: $2.49
Price for regular Unleaded gasoline in Seattle: $3.47

Are you getting screwed in pay? YES, but if the pay isn't enough for you, why even fight over it? Find something that meets your pay requirements and do that. (or move here if you think that the grass is greener on this side of the fence)



charmer37 said:


> Not only that but drivers are using there personal equipment and resources, Lowering rates and paying drivers by those low rates is criminal.


What criminal statute(s) is it in violation of?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> And one more thing....you just exposed a ugly flaw in your character a flaw that prevalent in a lot of Americans character from along time ago...no where did I hint what so ever that I wanted a price cut for Seattle yet as soon as you hear equality your mind immediately went to someone taking something from you....that type of thinking has caused a lot of pain in my community and it's sad that people still think like that....


So now I have privilege? Just curious what I did that's offensive to your "community."


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are basically correct, however there are some drivers that joined Uber, like myself, pre 2014 and are grandfathered in at the 20% and not the 25% Uber fee. Trust me, the 5% difference is barely noticeable as in your market would only be $.03/mile more.


Pre 2014? I joined in 2015 and was grandfathered in with the 20%


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Oh yes...Uber held these Meet n Greets for a year where they fed us good food and tried to convince us "Union Bad! Uber Good!" Unfortunately many Ants drank the Koolaid. Around 40 drivers formed a group and with Ubers blessings, they spend up to 40 hours a week (unpaid ) to go out and recruit new members to help Uber fight the city.
> 
> They call themselves Drive Forward (This is some of them)
> 
> ...


---------------------------
Wow !! That guys shoes are the same color as his sign. 
Looks like a meeting of those suffering from Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> Wow !! That guys shoes are the same color as his sign.
> Looks like a meeting of those suffering from Stockholm Syndrome.


The collective bargaining ordinance was bad legislation, and many of us are against it.

"Qualifying drivers" MUST have been working for Uber/Lyft or other for hire service BEFORE October 2016. If you were hired after that date, you have/had no voice in choosing the union representative. (The "chosen union," Teamsters Local 117, represents the taxi companies, which creates a conflict of interests)


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I stopped fighting this and so many other things. I get in the car and wonder how much will I make today? Then I realize no matter how I try, no matter what tactics I use, I make whatever I make come the end of my time. I hope nobody hits me, screwing up my source of income. I know the miles keep piling on, and there's nothing I can do, I need this car to eat. I will have to accept whatever Uber throws at me in changes of pay rate, etc etc, or go get another job. 

You can look at the glass as half empty or half full, I realize thank god I have a glass to drink from. This happens as I pass the beat up RV's and tents and the occasional tent cities in my city. I realize the game is rigged the rich have money and know how to stay rich. There good at this game. You can claw your way to the top and chase dollars and go insane trying to do so. You can't cheat the system like the ones who own it. Seriously just get in the car and drive, stop counting how many pennies you save by sitting in one spot after dropping off , or did you? Because Instead of sitting there were you saving money on gas, or were you losing money to the drivers who move around and roam for pings?

Just drive and collect your money. There is no cheese, there is only a maze if you let there be one. Try to enjoy it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> First of all I'm very happy to have found this forum. This is my first post and it's also the reason I got intrested in joining because I was hoping to get some answers. So Thank you, for reading, for sharing.. I hope I can get some support here. I feel as though I am being discriminated against as a younger female driver. Just a thought. I live in the bay area, west coast California and I am EXHAUSTED. I work every day driving for uber and right now it's my only income and its awful. I barely make rent. Honestly I haven't even been able to make rent and I will be online for ten hours every day with no days off that's on average 15 trips a day. I rent a car to drive for uber but that's not what I want to talk about. What I want to know, across the board I dont care where you're from,, necessarily, all I really want to know is, How much does uber offer you per mile? Not the time just how much do you earn per mile? Because I noticed that I get paid less than other drivers. Sometimes I have to take an uber and I will watch and see what they get paid for the miles we travel and everytime they are making more than what I would get paid for the same trip. I tried looking up online if their was a base rate and theirs not. I figured I would get paid more for being in my region since it's so expensive to live here and minimum wage is $15.00/hour but I get paid less for what and why I dont know. I get .60 cents per mile I drive and it is turning me into a zombie. It's not a fair wage for how much gas I spend,bridge toll fees, the cost of the car ect... at the end of the day and week I feel like I am a slave. How much does uber offer you in your earnings per mile?? Because I feel like I am being discriminated against. Maybe uber wants me off of their platform but is exploiting me instead, because I am a female, even though I believe I am a good and safe driver. Maybe they are paying me less than everyone else because they want me off of their platform.


Working 10 hours days and averaging only 15 trips a day in the bay area? I don't believe that. 15 rides a day is not alot. If your driving everyday then you should be making enough to pay the bills. Your numbers seem off.



BigRedDriver said:


> Women are smarter then men.


Lol thats funny.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

rkozy said:


> 10 cents per minute. It's literally less than the Federal minimum wage per hour.
> 
> That's why I'm annoyed by the one-stop pax, who are holding me up. I know some of them are aware drivers will bail on them at stops because the per-minute rate is so low. That's why they order one-stop rides, in hopes the driver will cancel after five minutes of waiting.


Says right in passenger App to keep the stop to under 3 minutes. Remind them of this with, _Uber only wants me to wait 3 minutes..._


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Says right in passenger App to keep the stop to under 3 minutes. Remind them of this with, _Uber only wants me to wait 3 minutes..._


I think the policy is 2 minutes for any stops. Thats not a made up number I believe its in the policy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I think the policy is 2 minutes for any stops. Thats not a made up number I believe its in the policy.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 334788


Thanks.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> Seriously just get in the car and drive, stop counting how many pennies you save by sitting in one spot after dropping off , or did you? Because Instead of sitting there were you saving money on gas, or were you losing money to the drivers who move around and roam for pings?


Pings are nothing more than ride orders from customers. Nobody knows where they will come from beforehand. Not even Uber. It isn't until the customer actually books a ride that Uber itself knows where a pick-up will be.

Uber sends the ping to the nearest available driver. Period. It has nothing to do with their Acceptance Rating, or their Driver Rating, or whether they were driving around at the time a request was sent.

If you have a riderless vehicle in the center of an area where pings are typically plentiful, it only makes good business sense to sit there until one comes in. Uber doesn't skip over a driver that is stationary, but is still actively accepting ride requests. I've tested this out dozens of times. Makes no difference whatsoever.

Why waste gas driving around if you're close enough to a known hot-spot for rides? Unless you have psychic abilities that can pinpoint the next ride request down to the nearest block, driving around aimlessly is no more a guarantee of business than idling your engine for a few minutes in a parking lot.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

rkozy said:


> Uber sends the ping to the nearest available driver. Period.


Do you have a source you can cite for this blanket statement?


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> I have no idea why you are complaining. Your profile says you're from Jupiter, FL. The average income of a Jupiter, FL resident is $45,595 a year. Uber pays you $0.62/mile and $0.13/minute. So, at 60 miles per hour you would only have to drive a PAX around the world 2.5 times to make the average income. Better get going!


Hey thanks for that thoughtful answer.. Actually I am retired and was not concerned about money when I started but you understand how things can be when you feel you are being taken advantage of by the powers that be.. Incidentally how do you know in advance if you are picking up a PAX that is uber pool?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> Do you have a source you can cite for this blanket statement?


I've had passengers order a ride from inside my car, with my driver app logged on, and 100% of the time their new request got sent to me immediately. I've done this dozens of times, and every single time, I'm the one who gets the request. Trip length does not matter. I've tested it with one-mile trips, ten-mile trips, and every distance in between.

At least once per week, I get a passenger who doesn't know how to order a one-stop trip where they are leaving their house, going to a store, and then going on to another destination. So, they'll hop in my car and tell me they need a return trip from the place I'm supposed to be dropping them off...but they couldn't figure out how to order the ride with another leg.

I tell them to go in the store, and when they come back out, I'll have them order another ride to their next destination. Of course, I have to stop all ride requests while they're in the store to keep me from getting pinged, but then flip it back on right before they send their next request.

It has never failed. Every single ride request sent from me by a passenger sitting 18 inches away has wound up in my queue. If Uber was using things like AR% or my driver rating, I'm pretty sure I would have lost out on a few of those.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

About $1/1 miles, but I do only food delivery with GH.
Make about $18/hour expenses, but I only do between 5-7:30pm.

SF is cool to visit, but I would never live there. Cost way too much!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Please cite a source for your statement. (your experience is different from everyone else's experience)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> Please cite a source for your statement. (your experience is different from everyone else's experience)


The source is that I've personally done it dozens of times without fail. If you want to believe things are different where you drive, that's fine by me. I'm not here to submit my Doctoral Thesis on the Uber Algorithm.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The source is that I've personally done it dozens of times without fail. If you want to believe things are different where you drive, that's fine by me. I'm not here to submit my Doctoral Thesis on the Uber Algorithm.


Even though it's worked that way in your experience, according to Uber it is not necessarily always the closest driver.

https://marketplace.uber.com/matching


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Even though it's worked that way in your experience, according to Uber it is not necessarily always the closest driver.


Uber says a lot of things. I test what they say against actual observable proof in the real world.

You'd be amazed at how many times what Uber says does not jibe with the facts on the ground.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Let's put it this way:
> 
> ?Vast majority of drivers qualify for:
> 
> ...


Actually, since most income based assistance programs are based on gross pay, and uber shows your gross pay on the 1099 as the full amount the riders paid...you might want to double check.
I was denied assistance for ACA for that reason.
Definitely don't qualify for food stamps for that reason. 
Same for rent assistance and utility help.

Any other resources I might miss.

Now, if they gave a damned about how fraudulent it is of uber to show our gross income as having any relationship to the riders fare we would qualify for all of those things.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Uber says a lot of things. I test what they say against actual observable proof in the real world.
> 
> You'd be amazed at how many times what Uber says does not jibe with the facts on the ground.


Yeah, like how they only take 25% of the fare


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Uber sends the ping to the nearest available driver. Period


Uber applied for a patent that deals with dispatch criteria, and not only are there several types of criteria, some of them are bizarre and downright creepy.

Included are sex, ratings, ethnicity, language, immigration status, hair and eye color!!!.

Hair and eye color? WTF is uber operating, a dating service?

I do Eats on occasion, and many times I've been the closest driver to a restaurant and don't get the ping.

Uber is truly a creepy and evil entity.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber applied for a patent that deals with dispatch criteria, and not only are there several types of criteria, some of them are bizarre and downright creepy.


The other criteria must not be scored very high. I've had passengers seeking rides in my car who were curious enough to test my hypothesis about the dispatching. First, I had them order a ride without my app logged on to see who would come up. We'd note the driver that got the request, then immediately cancel that ride.

Ten seconds later, I'd log on and have the rider request the same ride again. In every instance, the ping came to me, and not the driver who was selected just 15 seconds ago.

I'm not saying there isn't other criteria (certainly if some pax wants XL and you're driving an Impala, Uber will skip you) that the algorithm incorporates. However, the proximity and availability of a given driver seems to be the overriding factor. At least it has been in the dozens of cases I've tested how ride requests get distributed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> The other criteria must not be scored very high. I've had passengers seeking rides in my car who were curious enough to test my hypothesis about the dispatching. First, I had them order a ride without my app logged on to see who would come up. We'd note the driver that got the request, then immediately cancel that ride.
> 
> Ten seconds later, I'd log on and have the rider request the same ride again. In every instance, the ping came to me, and not the driver who was selected just 15 seconds ago.
> 
> I'm not saying there isn't other criteria (certainly if some pax wants XL and you're driving an Impala, Uber will skip you) that the algorithm incorporates. However, the proximity and availability of a given driver seems to be the overriding factor. At least it has been in the dozens of cases I've tested how ride requests get distributed.


The other criteria shouldn't exist at all.

Travis said his original career goal was to be a spy, and when you see how Uber operates as a spy agency, he achieved his career goal.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

laser1 said:


> Wait a min you are telling us that in Seattle Uber drivers make $1.50 a mile? And here in south florida we make 62 cents per mile? How is this possible? Hard to believe...How about per min? Who can we talk with other than the useless Uber phone support to verify all of this sort of thing and ask what the hell is going on with these price discrepancies


Not $1.50. That was an exaggeration. I posted this way earlier in the thread but here you go. Actual Seattle wages:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> My approx combined actual expenses are 20 CENTS PER MILE for a 3 year old Nissan Altima that gets replaced every 2 years.


This is a totally believable number for that car, and it is about the best you can do to keep costs down. Keep in mind, it could easily jump 10 cents a mile higher if you had to do a major repair (god forbid). I drive an even older car with worse gas mileage but even less depreciation but more small repairs and came up with about the same number. 
NOW-- how much can you gross per mile? I am (was, because I may not drive any more) at about 50 cents per mile including all dead miles, so my net is 30 cents per mile.
My average speed is 40 mph, so that is $12 per hour. This is tax free because of the mileage deduction.
Is it worth it? Depends on the individual situation. Many studies have been done. The average driver makes around $8 per hour.

I think you get it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> This is a totally believable number for that car, and it is about the best you can do to keep costs down. Keep in mind, it could easily jump 10 cents a mile higher if you had to do a major repair (god forbid). I drive an even older car with worse gas mileage but even less depreciation but more small repairs and came up with about the same number.
> NOW-- how much can you gross per mile? I am (was, because I may not drive any more) at about 50 cents per mile including all dead miles, so my net is 30 cents per mile.
> My average speed is 40 mph, so that is $12 per hour. This is tax free because of the mileage deduction.
> Is it worth it? Depends on the individual situation. Many studies have been done. The average driver makes around $8 per hour.
> ...


Today:

Worked 4:11 am - 9:46 am (5 hrs 35 Min, or 335 min) 
Drove: 142.7 miles (From when car was turned on until it was turned off) 
Gross Earnings: $167.13 (Average $29.93 /hr gross)

$1.17 gross per mile

Also note, today was a mediocre day. On an average Friday, working the same hours, I'd usually be well over $200)


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Today:
> 
> Worked 4:11 am - 9:46 am (5 hrs 35 Min, or 335 min)
> Drove: 142.7 miles (From when car was turned on until it was turned off)
> ...


Well done! This is how the game was meant to be played! You may have to pay taxes (a good thing, means you earned like capital gains). I like early morning too, especially if I can start with a scheduled ride. I am still learning my market. I only want to do about $200-250 gross per week and am working on how to do this in the fewest hours. 
NOW imagine if you were a full-time slave and worked the next few hours for peanuts and on top of that had a car payment. You would be quickly at minimum wage. It is all about driving smart.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Can a mod please delete all these pointless arguments that have nothing to do with the topic & full of pettiness.
> 
> Dallas & most of TX is 60/mi to the driver. $0.12/minute.
> 
> NYC has the best rates.


98% of all posts would be deleted if they did that.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Here in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, we are paid $1.15 AUD per kilometre.

According to Wolfram Alpha, that converts into $1.29 USD per mile (or $1.50 USD per nautical mile, which I guess is useful to know if they ever launch scUber over there!)


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ZombieLandUSA said:


> So rates constantly go up and down!?


To put it simpler:

The rates are designed to maintain an adequate number of drivers for the lowest rates possible.

To put it long.

Hook drivers with high rates, ride that rep for a long time. Reduce rates as the market saturates with drivers. Add in "features" that tie the driver to Uber - rental schemes, banking services, daily pay, various status rewards.

I doubt many markets have seen meaningful increases. U/L rely on referral schemes to increase number of drivers. They utilize various incentive schemes to retain drivers.

They have algorithms developed to control simple transactions and data to inform weighty decisions.

They are pretty good at it in some ways. Nobody has difficulty getting an Uber in LA despite the rates making driving a poor business decision.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've had passengers order a ride from inside my car, with my driver app logged on, and 100% of the time their new request got sent to me immediately.


That is not true. Maybe Uber runs different dispatch algorithms in different markets, but out of the 5-6 times I've had a PAX ordered an Uber in-car, it has ALWAYS gone to someone else.

After someone ordering an Uber in-car when it was 20 degrees outside, and their determination that I would get it, guess what? It went to someone else! They had to stand outside for the 15 minutes it showed for their Uber to arrive.
After that..I told people to no longer do it for that exact reason. I don't want a single woman having to wait outside at night, and I don't make any money having them sit in my car waiting.

Uber has prioritized pings, see here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-ping-priority-exist.298922/https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-ping-no-longer-goes-to-closest-driver.168931/https://uberpeople.net/threads/confirmed-ping-does-not-go-to-closest-driver.142651/


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> That is not true. Maybe Uber runs different dispatch algorithms in different markets, but out of the 5-6 times I've had a PAX ordered an Uber in-car, it has ALWAYS gone to someone else.


In my market, the ping has gone to me 100% of the times such an order was attempted. I also work in a very small market, where drivers aren't extremely plentiful. There's probably some dispensation for that.

Even so, I have had pax test this theory by ordering a ride without me logged on (at first), observe who did get the ride, then cancel the ride immediately. They then sent a second request with me logged on, and then I did receive the ping. The driver selected from the first request was not selected the second time. Hard to say what exactly the rule is, but I've never been denied a ping where the pax was right next to me with my app logged on. Not once.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

DriverZer0 said:


> Look, I have better things to do than to go tit for tat with you.......so I'll be brief
> 
> 1) Commission - No, I was unaware of the switch. I havent driven for Uber in a while, because I'm not stupid enough to work for less than minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Ubers endless supply of drivers think like you do. The future life of your car vs the real cost will hit you if you stay in uber. Unless your making $50 for a 4 miles run each run then your losing. Most uber runs are for people looking to junk their cars


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> Ubers endless supply of drivers think like you do. The future life of your car vs the real cost will hit you if you stay in uber. Unless your making $50 for a 4 miles run each run then your losing. Most uber runs are for people looking to junk their cars


Simply not true. Many of us will turn a nice hourly profit at $1 per mile gross (including all deadheads).


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Simply not true. Many of us will turn a nice hourly profit at $1 per mile gross (including all deadheads).


Most markets pay under 70cent. $1/mile just covers the overhead cost of the vehicle


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> Most markets pay under 70cent. $1/mile just covers the overhead cost of the vehicle


If so then that is simply the wrong vehicle for the job.

Look at Fozzie's post #131 above. She's a smart driver that knows her costs to the penny.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> If so then that is simply the wrong vehicle for the job.


You must have some mechanical skills? Do you think that most drivers no matter what car they choose have that skill needed to undercut repair shop cost?



lyft_rat said:


> If so then that is simply the wrong vehicle for the job.
> 
> Look at Fozzie's post #131 above. She's a smart driver that knows her costs to the penny.


Minor maintenance compared to major repair ( radiator, engine, transmission, alternator, battery, starters for example). Oil change are fairly affordable compare to tire replacement and brakes service. The car costs adds up once the break down begins


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't repair cars anymore. I budget (based on extensive experience with aging cars) 10 cents a mile. Every 10k miles I am going to expect a $1000 repair. Sure, I might get the big one like transmission failure, but if that happens the car likely goes to scrap and I need to find another at a reasonable price.

Sure, if I get hit with a $1000 repair everytime I turn around, then that car has got to go. When you find a cheap runner, that is the car to hang on to. An identical model could be an expensive dog. Probably dopends on what went on at the factory that day.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I don't repair cars anymore. I budget (based on extensive experience with aging cars) 10 cents a mile. Every 10k miles I am going to expect a $1000 repair. Sure, I might get the big one like transmission failure, but if that happens the car likely goes to scrap and I need to find another at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sure, if I get hit with a $1000 repair everytime I turn around, then that car has got to go. When you find a cheap runner, that is the car to hang on to. An identical model could be an expensive dog. Probably dopends on what went on at the factory that day.


Your definitely right a simply thing would be to dump it but u/l now cap what year vehicle they will accept. Have fun finding a cheap runner for u/l

End game they will always win while collecting on your cars losing value. Just simplifying it

I drove taxi before i ubered and they cost me 10k in repairs cause it more affordable to keep the vehicle then to buy a used( half the cars lifespans gone) or take on a 20k new car debt (doesnt include interest).
I had to pull from my previous taxi job savings and gave uber the finger. Noone would guess my car has 300k+ miles on it and uber alone but 75k in 8 months. So yea keep betting on uber to show you that your winning by throwing small gold branches (surge pay)


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I hear ya. Around here, Uber will except back to 04. Finding a good value in a used car takes a lot of time. And then you take a chance.

My feeling from what cars I see out there is most drivers are taking a hit on depreciation (due to the high miles put on) at a level not realized until too late.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I hear ya. Around here, Uber will except back to 04. Finding a good value in a used car takes a lot of time. And then you take a chance.


Yea and car lots aint as honest like they use to be, they will sell you a dressed up lemon (a few uber friends horror story). Now im driving around uber drivers who lost their cars to uber. Wish we can sue


----------

